# ICQA dock audits



## ItChecksOut (Jul 26, 2021)

Anyone else here an icqa? 

I'm just curious as we were recently given a tool that supposedly an icqa at another facility made for their location. 

Its an excel sheet and once you launch it, It has you log into dpm and I think DIU as well... anyway you just scan the pallet ID and it imports all of the information for that pallet. If nothing is wrong you just press submit and it completely fills out the form we use for dock audits. Pretty much the same for defects but you just select the defect or enter only the pertinent information and it will again complete the form with all of that info. 

Its made recoding the audit info so much easier and im just curious if anyone else is using it? 


Hope they let this person automate so of our other audits.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jul 26, 2021)

Does it auto-fill the key it was received on too or just the PII info? That would be helpful.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jul 27, 2021)

So when you scan the pallet ID, you see pretty much everything you would from an rf unit but you also see the znumber, name, department and key of the person that received the pallet. Appt, po and vendor number. 

There is an interface where you select the key the audit is being preformed on, the type of audit, random/targeted, and where the audit occurred manual/art. You just set these when you first open the sheet, the rest you change as you go or as needed. 

It appears it validates the Manual/art location based on where dpm says it was received as I've seen it change when I forgot to change it myself.

I've had it tell me there was a variance in vcp/ssp in how a pallet was received vs what iup shows on vcp/ssp. Like it was received as 4/1 when iup says it should be 4/4. So I know it does stuff in the background just not sure what all it's looking at for us. 

When I find a receipt error, like I said there is a way to fill out every defect type, so say they received fewer cartons than they should have I just select that point of cause and a window pops up where I just input the cartons they should have received and it will fill out that form with all of the correct info and auto generates an email to that TMs oms about the receipt error I found, who did it, ect... 
It must be tracking all of the defects as well because after so many minor defects like unstable pallet build it will generate an email for those as well after that team member reached a set number of them in a 30 day period. 

Once you press submit it transfers all of the needed info into the form. On the form if nothing was wrong you just press submit, if there was a defect than you press next and just fill out the few extra questions about how the receipt happened like normal.


----------



## Luka (Aug 16, 2021)

We made this tool about 8 months ago.  You can access the public folder on any DC and repurpose tools are in use at other buildings.  The use of VBA and algorithms cut the workload in half for audits, which helps us find a lot more defects by both our teams and the vendors, or affords more time to investigate other quality concerns.  Talking to others DCs, not everyone is welcoming of new tools or sharing them with others.  There's always an element of politics that inhibits production and quality, but there are plenty of good eggs too.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 16, 2021)

Luka said:


> We made this tool about 8 months ago.  You can access the public folder on any DC and repurpose tools are in use at other buildings.  The use of VBA and algorithms cut the workload in half for audits, which helps us find a lot more defects by both our teams and the vendors, or affords more time to investigate other quality concerns.  Talking to others DCs, not everyone is welcoming of new tools or sharing them with others.  There's always an element of politics that inhibits production and quality, but there are plenty of good eggs too.


I'm just mostly surprised that one, it was allowed to happen to begin with and then was pushed to at least a regional level *that I'm aware of*. I'm not complaining by any means its a far better process than how we use to preform them.

When you say "We made" is that an ambiguous we, or were you directly involved? The "program" seems quite robust, how many people worked on this?
I'm also generally curious as to how they/y'all figured out how to pull the information from DPM and how to fill out the Microsoft Form we input the information into.

Do "Y'all" have any plans to or have already automated any of the other Forms we use to input information?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 17, 2021)

How can I find this? 
The redundancy of the audit forms is ridiculous, just give me an option of “100% stable and accurate” and only make me do the long form on things that are wrong.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 17, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> How can I find this?
> The redundancy of the audit forms is ridiculous, just give me an option of “100% stable and accurate” and only make me do the long form on things that are wrong.


I know it came from 3811 so you would have to have your icqa leader reach out to theirs.


----------



## Luka (Aug 18, 2021)

Several different DCs made their own tools independently, and did not necessarily borrow from one another.  I contributed to one such tool at one point, but the contributions that allowed the opportunity to make the script also hinged on other members of ICQA who covered essential functions to allow our TM who had the most knowledge in Visual Basic to continue working on it.  You might be able to ask another facility's ICQA TM on duty via IM, as I think you may be able to populate a list of TM's on Outlook by using the search function for an ICQA mailbox, then expanding it to see who's name turns green.  As for being ambiguous, that's intentional.  I've been at the company long enough to know there are good and bad managers who use every conceivable resource to harvest information on TM's, and thebreakroom.org is no exception.  The good ones will talk and promote growth and job knowledge to expand the skills and contributions of their team, the bad ones will use it as a means to terminate you by misfiling your actions to their own boss and earn brownie points and showing initiative for "dealing with problematic TM's".


----------



## RWTM (Sep 17, 2021)

Luka said:


> We made this tool about 8 months ago.  You can access the public folder on any DC and repurpose tools are in use at other buildings.  The use of VBA and algorithms cut the workload in half for audits, which helps us find a lot more defects by both our teams and the vendors, or affords more time to investigate other quality concerns.  Talking to others DCs, not everyone is welcoming of new tools or sharing them with others.  There's always an element of politics that inhibits production and quality, but there are plenty of good eggs too.


Is this against company policies? What drive is this “Excel” sheet saved on? Sounds like spot is having to do all the BS work for ICQA. ICQA is getting mad because they have to do all this BS rework from other departments so they want to run algorithms that were previously used. Save it on a drive (not a folder) that was personal and take it back to make work easier. That’s 100% against the company policies and violates many…
On the defect they want you to list 1) 2) 3) important things.


----------



## RWTM (Sep 17, 2021)

Some people don’t even make rework doing what they do best but now do all these made up functions


----------



## RWTM (Sep 17, 2021)

set up


----------

